# JTextField Umwandeln in double-Werte



## livewire (22. Jan 2008)

Hallo, wie wandle ich einen im JTextField eingegebenen String in double-Werte um (müsste ja so ähnlich wie beim "normalen" TextField gehen). Die double-Werte sollen im Weiteren für Berechnungen verwendet werden. Mein Schnipsel 


```
this.radikand = Double.parseDouble(radikand.getText()); // Konvertierung des Eingabetextes in double-Werte
```

wie beim "normalen" TextField liefert aber einen Error "incompatible types". Wie macht man das in JTextField?

Gruß,

livewire 
        [/code]


----------



## The_S (22. Jan 2008)

Du musst das Ergebnis natürlich auch in einer Double-Variable speichern und nicht als JTextfield :bahnhof: . Oder ist this.radikand etwas anderes als radikand?


----------



## livewire (22. Jan 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst das Ergebnis natürlich auch in einer Double-Variable speichern und nicht als JTextfield :bahnhof: . Oder ist this.radikand etwas anderes als radikand?



Nein, nein, natürlich nicht. Habe 
	
	
	
	





```
double radikand = Double.parseDouble(radikand.getText()); // Konvertierung des Eingabetextes in double-Werte[\code] probiert, es kommt aber wieder dieselbe Fehlermeldung.
```


----------



## The_S (22. Jan 2008)

Du kannst keine zwei Variablen im selben Gültigkeitsbereich exakt gleich nennen.


----------



## livewire (22. Jan 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst keine zwei Variablen im selben Gültigkeitsbereich exakt gleich nennen.


 Ok, klar. Wie kann ich ich nun in der actionPerformed eine in einem Vector abgespeicherte Berechnungsroutine aufrufen (auf Buttonklick soll der Vectorinhalt angezeigt werden)?


```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ae)
        {
        Object quelle = ae.getSource();
        double rdk = Double.parseDouble(radikand.getText()); // Konvertierung des Eingabetextes in double-Werte
        double stw = Double.parseDouble(startwert.getText());
        double schr = Double.parseDouble(schranke.getText());
        }
```

Die Berechnungsroutine beginnt mit


```
Vector<Double> berechnung = berechnung(rdk, stw,schr);
```

Gruß,

livewire


----------



## The_S (22. Jan 2008)

Hör endlich damit auf alle Variablen und Methoden gleich zu bennen, da wird man ja richtig blöde von ...

In deinem Vector werden lediglich die Ergebnisse deiner Berechnung gespeichert (bzw. das, was die Methode "berchnung" zurück gibt) und nicht etwa die Berechnungen selbst. Und auf diese Ergebnisse kannst du ganz normal mit Vector#elementAt zugreifen


----------

